# Work Wanted as an Apprentice Electrician (liverpool)



## aconnor64 (Apr 17, 2008)

I am looking for a vacancy for an electrical apprenticeship. Am im currently in my first year at Hugh Biard College studing the C&G 2330 Electrotechnical Certificate Level 2. I left School last May obtaining all 13 A-C grades. I achieved a distinction in the '201 Working effectively and safely in the electrotechnical environment' online exam, i ahve also passed the practical exam. I also hold a CSCS Card.

I am hard working, punctual and reliable. I currently have 100% attendence and punctually in Hugh Biard. I live in the Norris Green area (liverpool) but will be prepared to work pretty much anywhere. I have had a small amount expereince of electrical work and am keen to learn more. I leave college in around 2 months and would like to start working straight away. 

CV available upon request.

Or does anyone know any companys who are taking apprentices on.

thanks


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Nope, but I do know that George Harrison got his start in the electrical field in that same very city. With a little luck, maybe you could have as successful a career as his was. :thumbsup:


----------



## aconnor64 (Apr 17, 2008)

Does any1 know any companys that take electrical apprentices on who are based all over the uk ??


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

connaught plc


----------



## aconnor64 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ive now passed my 2330 level 2, but still avent got anything. Does anyone know whos taking apprentices on, or has anyone got a bit of work in Liverpool which i could help out just for experience.
Thanks


----------

